# Spooky in the Gulf



## nwfwoodie (May 20, 2014)

10/15 Went to the gulf last night 11:30-1:00 and seen a few fish. Can anyone tell me why I couldn't get within 20 feet of them? Light setup is a Led work light 12v on a PVC pipe 8'' above the water, water was clear and 3ft deep.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

usually when they are like that they have just come in on the beach and haven't settled in


----------



## nwfwoodie (May 20, 2014)

Thanks, makes sense to me.....


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

nwfwoodie said:


> 10/15 Went to the gulf last night 11:30-1:00 and seen a few fish. Can anyone tell me why I couldn't get within 20 feet of them? Light setup is a Led work light 12v on a PVC pipe 8'' above the water, water was clear and 3ft deep.


Who knows why ? I had the same thing happen to us also, some ran others laid still, buried or not, but they do seem to stay put if buried. 
Also we lost many waiting only a few seconds for my video camera to turn on, about 6 seconds I think was the max time you could wait to gig before they ran on us.:001_huh:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Maybe they have seen the light b4... and chose to live


----------

